

What Entrepreneurs can learn from March Madness & Psychology - cgshaw
http://founders.lexspot.com/entrepreneurship/4-business-and-life-lessons-anyone-can-learn-from-march-madness/

======
kellyreid
What a fantastic pep talk. This beats the 'Don't be a joker' essay for
motivation. Sending this to my team this afternoon..

